

Hobbyist in need of a Project - hozzer

I've been programming in my free time for about 6 years. Self educated (well random web article educated). I can say with confidence I'm fluent in php, css, sql (all sql's), javascript, jQuery, ajax (I don't undestand why people always list this seperate) and actionscript (would say flash, but I can't draw). I spend the majority of my free time reading/studying trying to duplicate everything I can from database optimization to github's document rev monitor to css layouts practices to web protocols to compilers. I browse the web with firebug on.<p>The kicker is I really don't have much to show for it. Once I learn a tech or method I'm on to the next one because it's a hobby. I've never really taken the time to make anything. I did a project for a friends company that involves product demonstration organization across the U.S (36 tables). But due to what I will call "complications of business morals" on there part, I resigned. However they still use it to this day 2 years later without fail with over 1k users, 1k customers, and 3k products to which no one has monitored the site minus the host and an automated db backup. Small I know, but for my first project I'm happy.<p>I have a full time job 7-4 mon-fri in industrial sales that I enjoy and is very solid so I'm not looking to dedicate a full time job to web dev. Maybe someday, but I'm only 25 so I've got time.<p>I want to do something. Even if its borderline useless. I don't want to make money off it as long as it's not costing me an arm and a leg to host.<p>So I'm asking for suggestions/requests/challenges/something. I want to be tested. See where I'm at. 
Please.
Thank You.
======
cek
Do you have other (analog/physical) hobbies? Tie your love for programming
together with your other hobbies. For example, if you love soccer build an app
that lets you analyze game stats.

------
adlep
You may be our GodSend... Have a look at this.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2350347> Let me know if interested.
Coding is not my specialty, but I can learn everything in IT. However, I will
need a tech lead/overlord to tell me/us what to do.

------
Jarred
Do you live in or nearby Silicon Valley(/Bay Area)?

~~~
hozzer
San Diego

------
instakill
Contact details?

